# Tetra Serpae and RCS and Amano Shrimp



## Jardineiro (Dec 22, 2010)

Serpae Tetras with Red Cherries and Amano Shrimp in a densely planted comunity tank with Hemigrammus rhodostomus, Pettitela georgiae, Hemmigrammus axelrodi and Hemmigramus innesi. The tank already has a stable population of Caridina japonica, and Neocaridina heteromorpha... 

Any thoughts? Is it ok in termos of compatibility or its a really bad idea? I've not had any trouble with my other tetras so far, and the red cherry pop is still growing.

I was thinking of adding about 6 Serpaes...


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

My serpaes were very active, semi-aggressive, some might call them nippy. They did pick on one another. Entertaining. Pretty. But I probably would not get them again.


----------

